# Paint or stain for cinderblocks?



## murdocjunior (May 17, 2011)

I want to paint or stain my cinderblocks to give it a nicer look any suggestions on what to use and is safe? also any pics of painted or stained cinderblocks would be greatly appreciated thanks.


----------



## NEtorts (May 17, 2011)

we use a product called DryLock up here ... http://www.ugl.com/drylokMasonry/masonryWaterproofer/oil.php
works great and im sure is safe once dry....


----------



## ascott (May 17, 2011)

Hi....if you paint it will ultimately bubble flake and peel away sooner or later will depend on your weather  now concrete stain is awesome IF you use the most transparent stain available (there is a paint like stain out there that has this weird finish..sticky, tacky takes 4ever to dry) the more solid finish stain you use the more paint like issues you will have....all of this is taking into consideration that you will be doing this in direct proximity to tortoises, right?


----------



## murdocjunior (May 17, 2011)

ascott said:


> Hi....if you paint it will ultimately bubble flake and peel away sooner or later will depend on your weather  now concrete stain is awesome IF you use the most transparent stain available (there is a paint like stain out there that has this weird finish..sticky, tacky takes 4ever to dry) the more solid finish stain you use the more paint like issues you will have....all of this is taking into consideration that you will be doing this in direct proximity to tortoises, right?



Yes exactly. i wanna paint them like a lime green color but i dont want flaking to appear.


----------



## NEtorts (May 17, 2011)

drylok does not flake because it goes into the pores of the cement blocks, it doesnt stay on the surface like basic paint. not sure what colors they have I have always used white...


----------



## murdocjunior (May 18, 2011)

Ok but i want lime green


----------



## Tom (May 18, 2011)

You can't always get what you want. But if you try sometimes, you might get what you need...



...awe yeah...


----------



## dmarcus (May 18, 2011)

Most places like home depot or lowes will put color in paint at no charge..


----------



## lynnedit (May 18, 2011)

Tom said:


> You can't always get what you want. But if you try sometimes, you might get what you need...
> 
> 
> 
> ...awe yeah...



I keep thinking 'The Big Chill'. But anyway, are you talking about the outside of the enclosure? Drylock does come in some colors and you may be able to have them mix other choices. It is meant for concrete basements to prevent water leakage, so should not flake. Once it is dry and aired out, I am sure it would be very safe, as I have heard some use it to seal tort tables.


----------



## DoctorCosmonaut (May 19, 2011)

post a pic when your done please (wanna check this out)


----------



## ascott (May 19, 2011)

Lime green will be AWESOME here in the high desert that is a color that offers the illusion of lush...lol. if you go to Lowes (because they are a bit hoity toity vs. Home Depot) and go to where their concrete stain is pull out one of their concrete color brochures you will likely find something close to lime green.....again make sure it is the "transparent" type of concrete stain ...it will work better and happy hunting..


----------



## murdocjunior (May 20, 2011)

thanks to all i will try to ask them to put lime in the stain thanks


----------



## ascott (May 20, 2011)

Send a pic when you are done....if u wanna


----------

